# Hobbies Activities that we can do in Dubai



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Guys,

On these days I really don't do anything except working, thats quite boring actually...
I need some recommendations about hobbies..

Are there any hobbies or activities that we can do and enjoy our life? 
Its better if its a group activity, so we can also make some friends ?
What would you recommend ? 

Any idea is appreciated.

Thanks you very much in advance


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Scuba diving makes good use of living in the region and is mostly all year round. Gets you out of the city if you want and is very social.


----------



## marinavaleng (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Scuba diving makes good use of living in the region and is mostly all year round. Gets you out of the city if you want and is very social.


Is it a costly activity ? whats the range for example ? Could you please give some further info ?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The costs will depend on whether you are already certified, have your own equipment etc.

if not, typical costs (these are approximates)

Open Water course (certified to 18m) - 2200 dhs
Advanced Open Water Course (certified to 30m) - 1800 dhs

2 boats dives with hired equipment - 350 dhs
2 boat dives with own equipment - 250 dhs.

Anything else you want to know about scuba in the UAE, just ask


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> The costs will depend on whether you are already certified, have your own equipment etc.
> 
> if not, typical costs (these are approximates)
> 
> ...


It looks interesting man. 

How long is course duration? Beside hobby it can help you to earn some extra side bucks if you have scuba diving skill??? Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Typically, an OW course is 4-5 days (student depending). Some coursework, which can be on on-line or with books, minimum of 5 pool (confined water) sessions and a minimum of 4 sea (open water) dives.

If you go into the professional side of things, Divemaster, Assistant Instructor, Instructor etc, then sure, you can earn a few notes on the side, or at the least, dive for free through the dive centre you offer your services to.


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info bro. Will look into It


----------

